# Spay: Incision Cleaning



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Delta baby finally got spayed on the 9th of this month. It's been 5 days, she's had her e-collar on for when I'm not there to supervise her, has only gotten the chance to lick her incision a few times (oof) but made it bleed a little bit today. Is there anything I can use to clean her incision? It's a bit crusty (not sure how else to describe it) and theres a little bit of dry blood in a few places but not much. 

Should I even bother? 
Should I put any neosporin on it? Other than it bleeding a bit it looks great. 
When will I be in the all-clear of not having to worry about her licking it?

Thanks!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Do NOT use hydrogen Peroxide as it actually inhibits wound healing. If anything, you can wipe the dried blood off with a rag and warm water, but honestly, the scabbyness is a good thing, its part of the healing process. If you pick them off too early, then it will slow down healing as well.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree with Kobster. Unless the incision looks inflamed or infected, just leave it alone. You should, however, leave the e-collar on more consistently if you're not able to watch her closely enough to prevent her from licking the incision.

Laurie


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Will do! Thanks. I am now leaving the e-collar on 24/7 unless it's time for her to eat, which I watch both my cats every time they eat (raw fed).


----------

